# Added second drive to HR10-250, now original drive going bad



## msfeinstein (Dec 21, 2001)

Last September - a few months after I got my HR10-250 (DirecTv HD DVR), I added a 300GB second hard drive (to increase capacity and because I could). I used the PTV Upgrade kit and things worked fine. 

Now, about 15 months later, I'm plagued with the stuttering, periodic reboot problem that has impacted so many of these machines and that typically results from a bad original (WD 250GB) hard drive. 

So, it seems obvious that I need to replace the original hard drive. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no idea how to do that (or even where to start). Ideally, I'd like to preserve the recorded programs, season passes, etc. If necessary, however, I can live without it. Can I somehow back up the image on the original drive, restore it to a new drive, pop it in and continue along? Do I need to image both drives and restore them as one unit? 

Any pointers or advice you can provide would be greatly appreciated. 

-M


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If the original hd is still readable you could us the linux commands cp, dd or dd_rescue to make an image copy of the failing drive you will need a new drive of equal or larger size.


----------



## msfeinstein (Dec 21, 2001)

Following the Hinsdale how-to, I successfully swapped in a new drive for my ailing original 250GB. We appear to be back to normal. Thanks.


----------

